# R.I.P Carlton



## iheartslb (Apr 24, 2011)

So Carlton died today (a few moments ago to be correct). 
We got Carlton on May 17, 2010 after the first fish we bought (little tetras) died overnight. We took care of the water and setting up the tank so it was just right, and we waited the recommended 24 hours before placing a new fish in the tank. We saved Carlton from the local Petsmart, and he was so tiny when we first got him, and so beautiful. Not too long after I was teaching him tricks and making his tank fancy for him to enjoy (little toys, a cave, nice plants).
For the past day and a half I noticed he wasn’t his fishy self, we was lethargic and gasping for breath. He wasn’t right. So I kept him in a small cup, with water changes frequent, and warmer water than his tank (their tanks are NOT heated). I went to check on him as I saw him swimming franticly around the cup and he lays motionless at the bottom of the cup. 
I didn’t want to take a picture of him dead, so I chose my two favorite pictures, the before and after. The first one is when we bought him and the second one is from a few months ago. 
He was such a great fish! R.I.P Carlton May 17, 2010-October 19, 2011


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss </3 He was a beautiful fish. He lived a long life and it's obvious you cared for him, though. I'm sure he's happy now. <3


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

R.I.P. Mr. Carlton. U will be missed. Yer gonna have all the lady fishies chasing u in fishy heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Aww. i'm so sorry


----------

